# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Parrainage ASSOCIATION BAÏKAL

## Association BAÏKAL

*En quoi consiste le parrainage ?*

Devenir parrain ou marraine pour un animal consiste à soutenir financièrement ou matériellement l'Association en parrainant un des animaux pris en charge par l'Association - qu'il soit à l'adoption ou pas encore, pour diverses raisons (maladies, problèmes de comportement, trop jeune etc....) - et ainsi nous aider à payer les frais occasionnés par l'animal, en nous faisant un don ponctuel ou mensuel. Cela vous permet, si vous n'avez pas la possibilité d'adopter ou de devenir Famille d'Accueil, de nous donner un coup de pouce ! 
Les frais occasionnés mensuellement pour chaque animal sont nombreux : 

la nourriture ;la litière ;les frais vétérinaires habituels (vaccination, castration, stérilisation, identification, test FIV/FeLV) ;les frais vétérinaires imprévus (maladie, blessure, etc...) ;les anti-parasitaires et vermifuges ;achat de matériel nécessaire au bien-être de l'animal (jouets, dodos, laisse, collier etc....).
En échange de votre parrainage, vous serez informés de l'évolution de l'animal au sein de l'Association, et prévenu au plus vite si l'animal est réservé par un futur adoptant ou adopté.
Aucun don n'est remboursable suite à l'adoption ou au décès de l'animal, cependant un transfert de parrainage (report des dons sur un autre animal) peut être effectué.
*Vous pouvez bénéficier d'une réduction fiscale pour vos dons effectués, merci de nous contacter si vous souhaitez en bénéficier.*


*Comment parrainer un animal ?*

Il faut s'acquitter de frais de parrainage sous forme de don à l'Association, vous avez le choix du montant et de la durée de votre parrainage.
Vous pouvez renouveler votre parrainage autant de fois que vous le souhaitez, tant que l'animal reste sous la responsabilité de l'Association.
Vous pouvez choisir l'animal que vous souhaitez parrainer ou laisser ce choix à l'Association qui dirigera le parrainage vers l'animal qui en a le plus besoin.
Pour parrainer un animal, merci de bien vouloir remplir ce formulaire : Parrainage.pdf

Vous pouvez également choisir l'option "colis" qui vous permet, à la place d'un don monétaire, d'offrir un colis avec ce dont il a besoin a votre filleul/e. Pour cela, merci de nous contacter préalablement afin que nous vous renseignions sur ses besoins.


*Vous trouverez ci-dessous la liste des animaux à parrainer :*

http://association-baikal.e-monsite.com/pages/page.html 

Malheureusement les photos s'affichent mal sur le forum et rende difficile la visualisation, voici le lien des animaux a parrainer sur notre site internet pour plus de visibilité  ::  



Merci d'avance de vos parrainages, l'Association en a bien besoin en ce moment  :Smile:  

A privilégier : - nos papys et mamie : Brisca, Bailey's et Rox
- Yang notre lapin handicapé
- Marvel et Lina pas adoptables pour le moment car encore en soins après plusieurs mois
- Pirate notre chat errant que nous avons récupéré, borgne et FIV malheureusement

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

Le beau Cronos a été parrainer par une de nos adoptantes  :: 
D'autres loulous attendent également leur parrainage !  :Smile:

----------


## France34

Beaucoup de personnes aimeraient avoir des nouvelles de LINA, la petite Moldave en mauvais état . Merci d'avance !

----------


## Association BAÏKAL

J'ai donné des nouvelles sur son post  ::  
Pirate et Brisca ont été parrainés !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Pour ceux qui suivaient Lina, je viens d apprendre qu elle était décédée en septembre. Rip gentille louloute

----------


## bab

> [*Association Baïkal
> *
> _ RECHERCHE PARRAINS ET MARRAINES 
> 
> Nous recherchons des parrainages pour notre dernière prise en charge de chatons afin de nous aider financièrement.
> 
> En effet, les chatons ne pourront pas être mis à l'adoption de suite car leur état de santé ou leur sociabilisation actuelle ne le permet pas. 
> 
> Nos frais d'adoption ne couvrent que les frais vétérinaires de bases (identification, vaccins, et stérilisation/castration) tout ce qui est frais vétérinaires en plus, nourritures, litières, anti-parasitaires etc... sont sorties directement de notre trésorerie. 
> ...


F1 et 2 :chatonnes de 3-4 mois à sociabiliser. M1 : chaton de 3-4 mois à sociabiliser



coryza

----------


## nabrass12

Petit don de 10 euros fait via le site internet. Bon courage et merci pour eux !

----------

